# north bridge chips



## kole55 (Dec 13, 2014)

greeting my respect for geo harold Panthor butcher lazarsteve samuel and others, and thanks for the forum.
I apologize in advance for translation.
I have a question for patnhor 1011 when separate the upper black part of the chip from the green part that you have gold in black or what is left on the bottom of the green podloge.ne like to burn green part.odvajam so the pincers grab the green part and just fingers with a bit of breaking detach part.Na green part gold and see whether it all.thanks all


----------



## mls26cwru (Dec 13, 2014)

the majority of the gold is in the top black part. the gold you see on the bottom is almost not worth going after. if you can peel/cut off the solder balls on the bottom then it is worth throwing them in with the next batch of gold fingers you do (with a copper chloride leech).


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 14, 2014)

Top black part is what we want. Green bottom part is of little value.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 15, 2014)

thank you very much my respect for patnor I learned a lot about the process for chips and is currently processing 400 gr. chips mix with RAM motherboards and around 30 s / n chip.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2014)

I was in your shoes 7 years ago. What I found and shared was possible only because of help and info I got here. A lot of reading and experimenting. One day you may stumble upon something valuable as it happened to me few years ago.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 16, 2014)

forum is great there is a lot of information I read for two years and collect materijal.finger the AP has already mastered and it is very important to sort material for easier procesing.400 gr. mix ic chips only works as test.wen finish will publish yield.thanks everyone to share experiences.I apologize again for the translation


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

greeting everyone on the forum chosen to deal with 400gr. IC chips after washing with water have ready dust (Figure 1 and 2) after the bath in ap few days washing with HCl without heat and after washing with hot water without cooking, dissolving in HCl-Cl (Figure 3,4,5) drawn off one part of the gold chloride (Figure 9 Precipitated dust) and then added hcl-cl, after thawing added smb (Figure 6), and Figures 7 and 8 shows the residue after 6 hours tomorrow I will decant the solution and put together with the first part (Figure 9), then harold washing method again hcl / cl dissolution then wash again and melting, the idea of how much gold from 400gr ic chips (30-40 s / n north-south) Others with RAM and motherboards.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

dust washed and ready forhttp://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/download/file.php?mode=view&id=27666&sid=944494d0286318e485054a2687a99b07 ap


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

Picture 3,4,5 dissolution dust in hcl-cl


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

Figure 6 shows the addition of the SMB


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

Figures 7 and 8 shows the situation after 6 hours after the addition of the SMB


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

Figure 9 is the gold dust of the first part hcl-cl


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

households ammonium hydroxide, if this can be used to wash the gold dust if you suspect that there AgCl


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 17, 2014)

You should try to find ammonia without any scents or surfactants.

Dave


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

surfactants are some accessories or whatever I use I know you can not help me much because we use different products but still thank you, do you have any comment on the suggestion above post


----------



## yar (Dec 17, 2014)

Dave did answer your question and gave you a suggestion regarding the ammonia. I would follow what he said. Any added inhibitors in any chemical is going to cause problems down the road. 10% ammonia is what you should be looking for with no additives.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 17, 2014)

kole55 said:


> surfactants are some accessories or whatever I use I know you can not help me much because we use different products but still thank you, do you have any comment on the suggestion above post


I'm afraid I don't process enough escrap to be able to comment on yields.

I'm sorry if my post about surfactants was confusing. Surfactants are chemicals that help a solution wet a solid or allow solutions to mix together. Soap is a common surfactant, and is very often used in ammonia to help when it is used as a cleaning solution. You want to find plain ammonia that does not have any fragrances (scents) or surfactants. They just add contaminants to your solutions.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Dec 17, 2014)

I struggled hard with the ammonia washes and it seemed that my gold came out dirtier than when it went in. After looking closely at the label that stated "pure ammonia", the fine print said "except additional surfactants and detergents". There were, according to the the MSDS, an additional 7 ingredients. What I use now, and was actually easier to find here, is a 10% ammonia with 100% no additives. I still dislike the ammonia washes, but things have improved greatly with the more pure ammonia.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 17, 2014)

ok guys I understood what to look for washing by means of ammonia, thank you very much for your help


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 17, 2014)

I do not think HCl/Cl is sufficient for dissolving bonding wires. There still may be undissolved gold in leached concentrate. You should use nitric and make AR.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 18, 2014)

Regards to all the forum a special greeting for patnor, that I am aware that it is difficult to work with hcl / cl ic chips but this is a test, and I know that I have lost some value as undissolved material in the dust will collect a few months and then I get HNO3, and I want to mention that I threw chips so far ie. left on the plates considering them with little vrrijednosti therefore do this test with hcl / cl today I washed the dust harold method and re-dissolved in HCl / CL and I will tomorrow when excess chlorine evaporates again to add SMB, note I use potassiummetabisulfite (K2S2O5) I think there is no difference of natrijummetabisulfit (Na2S2O5) here is a picture of the re-dissolving dust


----------



## kole55 (Dec 18, 2014)

correction of little value apologize


----------



## kole55 (Dec 18, 2014)

any comment on the color or anything we would welcome appreciate especially geo harold lazarsteve butcher samuel course patnor and I apologize if I forgot and note if you do not put a point or a comma make me a better translation might this one help


----------



## kole55 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am from Bosnia


----------



## butcher (Dec 18, 2014)

kole55,

I have been following what you have been doing here, I do not see much that I can add to help you at this point, as far as the color of the solution it does look good and yellow, colors of solutions are fairly good indicators, but then again the color does not always tell us what we have.

The jar can have gold chloride, iron chloride, beer, urine, or anything else in it as far as I know, all I know is it is a pretty yellow color, a strong indication of a gold chloride without copper in solution, but unless I see your stannous chloride test on your solution, all I can say at this point is it is a pretty yellow color.

This solution will give you a chance to do some of the testing experiments found in Hoke's book.

Looks like you are having a good time, with this and learning.

Work safely and keep us posted of your progress.


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 18, 2014)

Shark said:


> I struggled hard with the ammonia washes and it seemed that my gold came out dirtier than when it went in. After looking closely at the label that stated "pure ammonia", the fine print said "except additional surfactants and detergents". There were, according to the the MSDS, an additional 7 ingredients. What I use now, and was actually easier to find here, is a 10% ammonia with 100% no additives. I still dislike the ammonia washes, but things have improved greatly with the more pure ammonia.



I've just had a possible idea to make clean ammonia. I have to make my own sodium nitrate, using ammonium nitrate (from instant cold packs) plus sodium hydroxide. This releases a fair bit of what I believe it NH3 ammonium gas in the process. If one were to run that gas through water, would that not be a very clean ammonia - despite being of an unknown strength?
I'm thinking of three beakers inside each other, with the middle one upside down in a pool of water.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 19, 2014)

thanks for the reply butcher this is a picture where AuCl spent the night and then was in the sun for 2 hours


----------



## kole55 (Dec 19, 2014)

Perhaps it seems to me that the color is brighter than last night perhaps as excess chlorine evaporate this is just my opinion


----------



## kole55 (Dec 19, 2014)

picture number 3 shows the solution after adding smb after five minutes of Figure 4 after 10 minutes and the image number 5 after 4 hours


----------



## kole55 (Dec 19, 2014)

just add a greeting for g_axelsson, or goran of him has also new to learn


----------



## yar (Dec 19, 2014)

If you can get one use a glass stir rod instead of plastic, your fine gold will stick to plastic


----------



## kole55 (Dec 19, 2014)

thanks yar have glass that I use but I read somewhere that can scratch the glass container to make irregularities within the vessel so that it bothers gold fall down but in any case thanks


----------



## yar (Dec 19, 2014)

Just dont let it hit the sides or bottom.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 19, 2014)

well thanks is better to use a glass rod but be careful not to touch the bowl still learn something


----------



## necromancer (Dec 19, 2014)

kole55 said:


> ok guys I understood what to look for washing by means of ammonia, thank you very much for your help




replying to fix the title from "nort bridge chips" to "north bridge chips" so it can be found by searching

Done! 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 20, 2014)

kole55 said:


> just add a greeting for g_axelsson, or goran of him has also new to learn


Thanks!

8) 

Another name instead of north bridge chips is plastic BGA, short for plastic Ball Grid Array, the name of the packaging style with bond wires embedded in the plastic. Not all north bridge chips contains gold.

Göran


----------



## kole55 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello everyone I dried up all the dust images are a bit worse with cell phones but I will only be able to seven days melt the dust so I know the weight and purity of gold that I got from 400 gr mix ic chips as long lovely greeting note I left on the walls of the case dust al irrelevant doce in her second dust again next and next I published the results in a week long we stand still healthy


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 23, 2014)

kole55 said:


> Hello everyone I dried up all the dust images are a bit worse with cell phones but I will only be able to seven days melt the dust so I know the weight and purity of gold that I got from 400 gr mix ic chips as long lovely greeting note I left on the walls of the case dust al irrelevant doce in her second dust again next and next I published the results in a week long we stand still healthy


Please read and understand my following comments in the way they are intended.

Your message, as posted, makes no sense. If English is your first language, please restate your post, but doing so_ only after reading, CAREFULLY, what you said._ Use punctuation, and try to make each intended message one that actually says something. 

If English is not your first language, perhaps you can solicit help, so you can rephrase what you tried to say. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 23, 2014)

It looks like direct word by word translation from something like google translator. Program like this simply cant distinguish different language sentence construction and result is a mess. It is always better if you have to use them to make shortest sentences possible.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm sorry my language is not English I use google translator and I noticed that when I put the punctuation immediately we reverse the river and is not similar to what I wanted to write this can be yet understand how much I apologize to everyone on the forum or computer though still lagging behind human mind


----------



## butcher (Dec 24, 2014)

Kole55,

Do the best you can.

The short sentence will work better.

When patnor1011 first joined he was hard for me to understand.

Now he speaks like we do.

I am Not sure if that is a good thing. 

Or a bad thing
:lol:


----------



## kole55 (Dec 27, 2014)

thanks butcher do what best can and whoever had familiar with the process means can handle it and mean what I mean too me is not a good translation but still ride the facts and get what we want is a great forum and thanks to all for sharing experiences and knowledge


----------



## butcher (Dec 27, 2014)

Kole, 
It must be harder for you to understand what we say when it gets twisted around backwards in translation.

Not sure what language you can read, but it seems to me one of our members was trying to translate Hoke's book to other languages if you could get one translated into your language it would be a big help.


----------



## mwaurelius (Dec 27, 2014)

butcher said:


> Kole55,
> 
> Do the best you can.
> 
> ...



Kole, 

I am new here. You know more than I know about refining. I know machine translation. 

Butcher is correct. Use short sentences. Put your words into the translator. Put the translator's words into another translator and translate the English to your language. If the two are different, change the grammar or word choice.

I have done this before.

Mark


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 28, 2014)

My thanks to the readers for attempting to help our friend kole55 with his posts. We have a classy bunch of readers here!

Harold


----------



## kole55 (Dec 30, 2014)

thank you all for your understanding and support me is not a problem as we translate because English is not so foreign language because I was in Afghanistan four years working for KBR company and know a lot of English as a translation and writing do not know very well and once again apologize for my translation if you experience problems


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 30, 2014)

kole55 said:


> thank you all for your understanding and support me is not a problem as we translate because English is not so foreign language because I was in Afghanistan four years working for KBR company and know a lot of English as a translation and writing do not know very well and once again apologize for my translation if you experience problems





kole55 said:


> *T*hank you all for your understanding and support*.* *M*e is not a problem as we translate because English is not so foreign language*.* I was in Afghanistan four years working for KBR company and know a lot of English*.* *T*ranslation and writing do not know very well and once again apologize for my translation if you experience problems*.*



What you wrote here do not really make sense. I believe that you do use sentences and punctuation in your own language so you better start using it here too. This: ???!!!,,,....
*USE SHORT SENTENCES PLEASE *


----------



## kole55 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you all for your support and razumijevanju.Moj problem is not in understanding the forum because English is not me away I jezik.Bio in Afghanistan and worked four years in KBR firm and not hard for me to understand and translate the language but I'm not writing savladao.Ponovo apologize for my translation and if you create problems. :idea: :?: :!: Looks like searching when I use punctuation and capitalization same text as in the previous post that you made a comment


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 30, 2014)

Point is that there are other people like you. They may want to translate your posts to their language, and it will not be possible for them to understand if your post is without punctuation. 
You may want to try other translators, the one you are using is not translating quite a lot of words.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 30, 2014)

would it be worthwhile to post in the help section in your native language and see if someone will translate ?

(just a thought)


----------



## kole55 (Dec 31, 2014)

here's a post on my tongue and try to translate:htjeo sam reci da se izvinjavam svima na forumu u vezi prevoda na mojim postovima.Harold(zahvaljujem mu na pomoci)je rekao da je i za mene problem prilikom prevoda sa engleskog na moj jezik, pa sam iz toga razloga naveo da ja razumijem engleski jer sam radio za americku firmu KBR u avganistanu 4 godine a zvanicni jezik je bio engleski, pa stoga meni ne predstavlja problem prevod.Ali takodje sam napisao da nisam savladao pisanje engleskog pa stoga moram koristiti prevoditelja i na kraju se izvinjavam zbog konfuzije u mojim postovima.Na kraju ne moram ni pisati postove nego samo citati i uciti ali eto htjeo sam i ja podijeliti svoje iskustvo.Bez obzira zahvalan sam za pomoc na forumu,i svima koji dijele svoje iskustvo sa clanovima.Jos jednom veliki pozdrav!


----------



## Geo (Dec 31, 2014)

Translation :

I wanted to say sorry to everyone on the forum regarding the translation on my posts. Harold (thank him for his help) said that it was for me a problem when translating from English to my language, so for this reason I said that I understand English because I worked for the US firm KBR in Afghanistan four years and the official language was English and therefore to me is not a problem translation. But I also wrote that I did not mastered writing in English so I have to use an interpreter and in the end I apologize for the confusion in my posts. At the end do not even have to write posts than just read and learn, but that's what I wanted to share his experience. Regardless I am grateful for the help on the forum, and to all who share their experience with members. Once again, greetings!


----------



## Geo (Dec 31, 2014)

kole55 said:


> here's a post on my tongue and try to translate:htjeo sam reci da se izvinjavam svima na forumu u vezi prevoda na mojim postovima.Harold(zahvaljujem mu na pomoci)je rekao da je i za mene problem prilikom prevoda sa engleskog na moj jezik, pa sam iz toga razloga naveo da ja razumijem engleski jer sam radio za americku firmu KBR u avganistanu 4 godine a zvanicni jezik je bio engleski, pa stoga meni ne predstavlja problem prevod.Ali takodje sam napisao da nisam savladao pisanje engleskog pa stoga moram koristiti prevoditelja i na kraju se izvinjavam zbog konfuzije u mojim postovima.Na kraju ne moram ni pisati postove nego samo citati i uciti ali eto htjeo sam i ja podijeliti svoje iskustvo.Bez obzira zahvalan sam za pomoc na forumu,i svima koji dijele svoje iskustvo sa clanovima.Jos jednom veliki pozdrav!



When you end a sentence with a period (.) place a space between the period (.) and your next word. For example stop.Start and stop. Start


----------



## Geo (Dec 31, 2014)

kole55 said:


> Thank you all for your support and razumijevanju.Moj problem is not in understanding the forum because English is not me away I jezik.Bio in Afghanistan and worked four years in KBR firm and not hard for me to understand and translate the language but I'm not writing savladao.Ponovo apologize for my translation and if you create problems. :idea: :?: :!: Looks like searching when I use punctuation and capitalization same text as in the previous post that you made a comment




Thank you all for your support and understanding. My problem is not in understanding the forum because English is not my language itself further. I was in Afghanistan and worked four years in KBR company and it is not difficult for me to understand and translate the language, but I 'm not writing mastered. Again, I apologize for my translation and if you create problems. It seems that they are looking for when I use punctuation and capitalization same text as in the previous post that you made a comment


----------



## kole55 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you very much Geo. Lots of you helped me and I really appreciate your posts on the forum. This works really well, but a lot of little things changing situation. I would also like to add that I promised on Monday to say how much I got in weight than that of powder (if you are following post from the start you know what I mean) but my friend could not even melt the powder in the company because they have problems with snow and do not have time, but as soon as do it I'll put the result. Today I finished my fingers in the AP (200) grams only filter out, but I'll have to wait a few days (because the temperatures from -15 to -20 and very cold) and I will continue to washing (Harold method) and HCl / cl but when cold retail discounts. Consciously I wrote a lot of text to see the result and I think it's a good translation or at least better. Thanks again Geo! And happy new year to everyone and a lot of gold in the next year, but I wish you the most health and joy!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, this translator is much better than previous one. 
I used https://translate.google.com/ when I had some problems.


----------



## kole55 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm glad a lot better thanks to Geo. I really appreciate your work in the IC chips Patnor. All the best in future work.


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 31, 2014)

kole55 said:


> Thank you very much Geo. Lots of you helped me and I really appreciate your posts on the forum. This works really well, but a lot of little things changing situation. I would also like to add that I promised on Monday to say how much I got in weight than that of powder (if you are following post from the start you know what I mean) but my friend could not even melt the powder in the company because they have problems with snow and do not have time, but as soon as do it I'll put the result. Today I finished my fingers in the AP (200) grams only filter out, but I'll have to wait a few days (because the temperatures from -15 to -20 and very cold) and I will continue to washing (Harold method) and HCl / cl but when cold retail discounts. Consciously I wrote a lot of text to see the result and I think it's a good translation or at least better. Thanks again Geo! And happy new year to everyone and a lot of gold in the next year, but I wish you the most health and joy!


Well done! Such a difference a little help and effort makes. I have friends from England who cannot write in English as clearly as you have done here.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 1, 2015)

I am happy. Thank you. :lol:


----------



## kole55 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello again everyone on the forum. I finally managed to melt the dust of those 400 gr. mix ic chips and here is a picture (not very good quality pictures with a cell phone is) and the weight is 0.6 grams and as I said I lost maybe some o.2 gr and it would be a total of 0.8 grams. Is it within the limits of the yield issue for Patnor.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 5, 2015)

kole, that's a nice little kuglica. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## kole55 (Jan 5, 2015)

I've also finished processing 125 pieces of cut fingers and 485 gr ic chips with memory RAM. The process I worked separately but I dust compiled after the fall of the SMB and there are pictures. My next plan is to assemble all the melt in a button (0.6 g plus the dust of 125 pieces of finger and 485 gr ic chips) and publish the weight. So the yield will be 125 fingers and 885 gr ic chips (80% of the chips with a memory card). GREETINGS TO ALL
Note: I hope I'm not hard but I want to share the experience after two years of learning and reading in the forum.


----------



## Shark (Jan 5, 2015)

You have a nice little button there. I have enjoyed following your thread. Good Luck with the rest of your materials.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 5, 2015)

Shark said:


> You have a nice little button there. I have enjoyed following your thread. Good Luck with the rest of your materials.



Thank you all, and I enjoy reading this forum!


----------



## kole55 (Jan 5, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> kole, that's a nice little kuglica. :lol:
> 
> Dave



Thanks a lot Dave!


----------



## Geo (Jan 5, 2015)

In my opinion kole, you are doing very well in your education. Well done on your gold button.


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 5, 2015)

After two years [stt]or reading[/stt] of readings you did really earned this little cute nugget, congrats!


----------



## kole55 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you all. I greatly appreciate Mr. GEO, a lot of helping and sharing knowledge, of course there are others as lazarsteve, butcher, harold, dave, patnor, Samuel and others, if someone did not say please do not be angry all are excellent and correct!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 6, 2015)

To hold your first button is a great feeling isn't it? Not just first, every one I produce bring me the same feeling.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 6, 2015)

Greetings! Here at last I finished the experiment, here is a golden button. Material -885 gr ic chips and 125 pieces of cut fingers. Weight is 1.95 grams. Any comment on yield is welcome. Thank you all!
I apologize for photos with cell phones is so little worse!


----------



## kole55 (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is a one-pot ceramic 5 processor, and the other 150 grams header pins ( AP method),(hahaha even I counted them and has 5400 pins) wife said I was crazy hahaha. :lol: Also have them all cut where the solder so clean, also to see how many gold, but it will take until completely dissolved. I do not use an aquarium pump because you do not stare, anyway I collect material until spring. This is just an experiment again, but when I finish, I will declare the result again. Greetings!


----------



## kole55 (Jan 6, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> To hold your first button is a great feeling isn't it? Not just first, every one I produce bring me the same
> feeling.




Of course the feeling is great, but I prefer to watch the colors change when I add the SMB and when you see that things are going well!


----------



## kole55 (Jan 6, 2015)

Shark said:


> You have a nice little button there. I have enjoyed following your thread. Good Luck with the rest of your materials.



THANK SHARK!


----------

